

Ask HN: Please review "Pivotal Tracker for SEO" - SEOaholic.com - rubyrescue

We just soft launched http://seoaholic.com.<p>To a more technical audience, we call it 'pivotal tracker for linkbuilding' - enter your site, your keywords, track your performance over time, and get link suggestions, but most importantly, it provides lightweight CRM so you can manage your efforts over the long haul.<p>It's early stage but we have active users (and take credit cards) - so it's time to get the HN community to give feedback.<p>Technical stats: written by HN:barmstrong; in Rails, Resque (the Redis-backed queue from github), and MySQL.
======
megamark16
Well, I tried it on one of my projects and it was very insightful. I think I'd
really have to sit down with it and spend a few hours digging in to the info
it's giving me. The auth integration was very helpful in getting me to try it
out. Design and layout is concise and functional, so good job there. I like
it, and wish the best of luck. I'll probably be back.

~~~
barmstrong
Thanks for the feedback!

------
sbc
Looks like a useful tool, but seems overpriced in comparison to the
competition, so perhaps you could look at the pricing structures.

One obvious competitor is caphyon.com who do Advanced Link Manager and
Advanced Web Ranking which have vastly more functionality for a similar price
to your Bronze license, and no limits on sites and keywords. They run as
desktop apps which can be seen either as a disadvantage but probably an
advantage (in that a user doesn't have to trust someone with valuable
commercial information on profitable keywords and so on ).

------
sidmitra
Clickable link - <http://seoaholic.com>

